# Traverse City Ruffed Grouse Society Fun Hunt, May 4th, Mesick MI



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

If there is an open spot in the puppy class I will sign him up. Count us in.
Are the birds pheasants or chukars?


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

brookie~freak said:


> If there is an open spot in the puppy class I will sign him up. Count us in.
> Are the birds pheasants or chukars?


 
There are open spots in Puppy., Please send me a PM with your dogs name, breed, and male/female.

I will get you the info.

Thanks

Fritz


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Open Pointing Dog Division is full for the time.

I am still waiting on checks from about ten people. I have two folks on a waiting list.

Still have openings in Open Flushing, and Puppy.

Thanks Fritz


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> Still have openings in.......Puppy.


Oh what the heck, we're driving all the way up there...put me down for a puppy entry. 

ES - Deputy Dawg - M

I'll send out another check...no I won't come to think of it...I'll give it to you Saturday (just remind me) and Lori will be running him, since I've already enter two dogs.

Brian.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Unregistered4 said:


> Oh what the heck, we're driving all the way up there...put me down for a puppy entry.
> 
> ES - Deputy Dawg - M
> 
> ...



Brian,

Consider it done.

Thanks Fritz


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Just another Update.

This is going to be a great event, even if you are not running a dog, it should be a wonderful time to come out and see a variety of different breeds run, talk to the owners, and spend time with a bunch of like minded folks.

Right now off the top of my head I think we will have the following breeds represented.

English Setters
GSP's
English Pointers
Red Setters
GWP's
English Cockers
Clumber Spaniels
Flat Coat Retrievers
Godens
Labs

I am sure I am missing a few, but we are excited to have so many different breeds out for a fun day.


----------



## JTC (Jun 22, 2006)

Fred, is there an age limit on puppy/novice? I will be entering my puppy but I have a 2 1/2 yo that has never run in a trial or contest of any kind and I see your full in the regular pointing dog division. Is he to old?

Jim


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

JTC said:


> Fred, is there an age limit on puppy/novice? I will be entering my puppy but I have a 2 1/2 yo that has never run in a trial or contest of any kind and I see your full in the regular pointing dog division. Is he to old?
> 
> Jim


Jim,

No no age limit on the Novice, just need to designate him Novice. That is why the division is set up in that fashion.

Thanks Fritz


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Notice of change of judges.

At this time due to other obligations, we are sad to announce Bruce Minard will not be judging this year.

Best of Luck to Bruce at the Lake States Cover Dog Trial.

Replacement will be posted soon.

Thanks Fritz


----------



## JTC (Jun 22, 2006)

Fred, sign me up for 2 dogs; 1- 2 1/2 yo ES for novice and 1-6mo ES for puppy. Registration will be in today's mail. I'll be bringing the 2008 RGS Suburban with me to show off.

Jim


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Open Pointing Dog Division:

Brace:	Handler Dog	Breed

8:00am	Pat Cole	Greta	GSP
Jason Steele	Lucky	GSP

8:30am	James Haislip	Casper	English Setter
Mark Stephens Chip English Setter

9:00am	Jim Boals	Lacey	English Setter
Don Hockey	Fancy Pointer

9:30am	Martha Kaufman	Cowboy	Pointer
Ken Moehler	Taz	Pointer

10:00am	Pat Cole	Maggie	GSP
Matt Mates	Chopper	Pointer

10:30am	Marty Lockman	Nitro	English Setter
Paul Fischer	Rip	Pointer

11:00am	Scott Steele	Abbey	GSP
Brian Allison	Gwen English Setter

11:30am	Brent Pike	Maverick	GSP
Michelle McMaster	Cruise	English Setter

12-12:30 Lunch 


12:45pm	Mike Lareau	Mocha	GSP
Hugh McMaster	Judy	English Setter

1:15pm	Justin Somsel	Patch	English Setter
Scott Steele	Zoey	GSP

1:45pm	Ray Fischer	Riley	GWP
Paul Fischer Murry WPG

2:15pm	Brian Allison	Nash	English Setter
Brent Pike	Kylie	GSP

2:45pm	Lious Rigato	Champ	GSP 
Ray Fischer Indy	GWP

3:15pm	Justin Somsel	Jasper	English Setter
Mike Lareau	Major	Pointer

3:45pm	Sandy Misaras	Hanz	GSP
Sandy Misaras	Shatzie	GSP


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Flushing Dog 
Brace:	Handler Dog	Breed

8:15am	Lanny Leak	Willow	Flat Coat Retriever
Steve Mench	Maggie	Labrador

8:45am	Rod Robison	Scout	English Cocker Spaniel
Kevin Gillmore	Cadance	Clumber Spaniel

9:15am	Phil Goethals Labrador
Cory Stiebe	Chai	Labrador

9:45am	Kevin Gillmore	Caisson	Clumber Spaniel
Lanny Leak Jack	Flat Coat Retriever

10:15am	Rod Robison	Rocky	English Cocker Spaniel
Doug Cherry	Brandy	English Springer Spaniel

10:45am	Christian Colby	Bailey	English Springer Spaniel


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Puppy/Novice	15 Minute Braces 
Brace:	Handler Dog	Breed	Point/Flush

11:15am	Adam Bolton	Lucky/Male	Brit	Novice
Steve Shellenbarger	Carley GSP	Novice

11:40am	James Haislip	Bear	Lab	Flush
Steve Mench	Moose	Lab	Flush

LUNCH 

12.35pm	Dan Ellis	Lucy	English Setter	Point

12:55pm	Aaron VanderWall	Cooper	Lab	Flush
Christian Colby	Reba	ESS	Flush

1:15pm	Marty Coe	Maddie	English Setter	Novice
Jim Chase	Jake	English Setter	Novice

1:40pm	Tyler Lash	Lilly	GSP	Point

2.00pm	Con Belfour	Fisher	Golden Retriever	Flush

2:20pm	Ed Martin	Patch	English Setter	Point

2:40pm	Jim Chase	Sophie	English Setter	Point

3:00pm	Paul Fischer	Dodger	WPG	Point

3:20pm	Brian Allison	Deputy	English Setter	Point

3:40pm	Adam Bolton	Wendy	GSP	Point


Puppy Novice Division is Full.

This is going to be a great event.


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> 1:15pm Marty Coe Maddie English Setter Novice
> Jim Chase Jake English Setter Novice
> 
> 
> ...


OK...I have a problem (I bet your not surprised).

I'm driving an old 97 chev pick-up with two hundred and twenty-five thousand on the odometer...and Jim's driving that brand new Suburban that he won through RGS...and he gets to head for home before me! 

I don't think so...

Either I get Jim's time slot...or I get to drive his new ridge home (after it's been fully gased of course).

And, I hate to be this way...but if Jim doesn't comply. I'm drinking all of the beers he left at the cabin the last time he was there. 

That should get his attention...lol

One more question...how is that last brace in the open pointing dog division going to work?

OK...I have one more (actually, Lori wanted me to ask this one). Are you making lunch available like you did last year?

Actually, I have one more question...but I'll spare ya...lol

See ya Sunday. 

Brian.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Mates will be grilling and chilling all day Sunday for Lunch.

We are not charging but will pass the hat for lunch.

As a side note, we dont all have your ability on the wrench, hence why your truck is still rolling with that many miles. So leave Jim alone.

Also if you forgot, you are running three dogs for the day, I did my best to make sure you had time to breath between braces.

The last brace in the pointing dog division, dont you worry, see if and when Sandy has time to run those dogs, she will get that opportunity, she also is related to this guy that owns Hanz that she calls Dad, and she works for me that day!:lol:

Thanks for your concerns....also like I said, you are welcome Saturday Night to join Grush and I.....think about it.......


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

What a day planned. I ought to be good and tired. 

Dad's gotta run his dog. :evilsmile I have visions of me up and down that field, and two pointing two different birds at the same time. Yeah.

See you all on Sunday!!! What fun!


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bring your raingear.


----------



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

...only 30% chance of rain at this point. As long as it doesn't rain like it did while we were camping last Friday night before the trout opener we will still be there.


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> Mates will be grilling and chilling all day Sunday for Lunch.
> 
> We are not charging but will pass the hat for lunch.


Sounds good.



> So leave Jim alone.


OK...I'll leave Jim alone...this time...



> Also if you forgot, you are running three dogs for the day, I did my best to make sure you had time to breath between braces.


Forget? I'm not "that old". And, as far as a breather between runs goes...it's the dogs that need the rest, not me. (Although, you will have an EMS unit on hand, correct?)



> The last brace in the pointing dog division, dont you worry, see if and when Sandy has time to run those dogs, she will get that opportunity, she also is related to this guy that owns Hanz that she calls Dad, and she works for me that day!


Sandy explained the situation in a PM. I "forgot" (OK....maybe I am that old...lol) about the "dog in heat" rule. Oh, by the way...you have her judging a puppy class at 3:40 and running her dogs at 3:45...what kind of boss are you.

Make a note to self..."Never work for Fritz...he's a slave driver"...lol



> Thanks for your concerns....also like I said, you are welcome Saturday Night to join Grush and I.....think about it.......


Were still talking, but it looks like the cabin is getting the nod as of this morning. It's just easier and we really need to get up there and check things out. Thank you for the offer though...and if anything changes I'll let you know.

But, if not...we'll see ya Sunday. 

Brian.


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

brookie~freak said:


> ...only 30% chance of rain at this point.


That's what they (the weatherwen) were calling for the day of our RGS Fun Trial a couple weeks ago.

30% chance of rain...ending by 10:00am...

It rained all day.

Boy, they nailed that one...lol


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Just made my reservation at the Mushroom Cap in Mesick over the weekend and looking forward to seeing some of the same fine dog-work (and people ) I saw last year!


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

FindTheBird said:


> Just made my reservation at the Mushroom Cap in Mesick over the weekend and looking forward to seeing some of the same fine dog-work (and people ) I saw last year!


Mike,

If you want to stay in town, or anyone else for that matter. I can offer an associate rate for Saturday or Sunday Night at my place.

www.marriott.com/tvcfi


No big deal if you dont either though.

If everyone could please come find me under the tent sitting at a table when you arrive to check in I would appreciate it.

Thanks 
Fritz


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Unregistered4 said:


> Sandy explained the situation in a PM. I "forgot" (OK....maybe I am that old...lol) about the "dog in heat" rule. Oh, by the way...you have her judging a puppy class at 3:40 and running her dogs at 3:45...what kind of boss are you.
> 
> Make a note to self..."Never work for Fritz...he's a slave driver"...lol


Hmm looks like my time management skills will be put to the test.:lol:


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> Mike,
> 
> If you want to stay in town, or anyone else for that matter. I can offer an associate rate for Saturday or Sunday Night at my place.
> 
> www.marriott.com/tvcfi


Thanks Fritz, looks a LOT nicer: I cancelled my reservations at the other place and spoke with your secretary this evening who was hesitant to give me the associate rate (she must know who I am:lol and suggested I call you personally tomorrow. I'll try to give you a buzz sometime in the A.M. 

--Mike


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

I just want to clear up a few questions.

Open Pointing will be run on Course A starting at 8am.

Open Flushing, followed by Puppy/Novice will be run on Course B starting at 8:15am.

I suggest being at the grounds at least 1 hour prior to your brace to check in, watch a few braces and get a feel for the grounds.

Limited Gallery will be permitted with in reason.

I am headed down to meet with Greg at TA today, he thinks he has an area where we can run Course A to the north, walk 100 yards down a road and run Course B to the South or vise versa.

Lunch will be served.

I look forward to seeing lots of folks on Sunday!

Judges.

Open Pointing

Scott Grush & Mike MacDonald

Open Flushing / Puppy-Novice

Sandy Misaras & Dave Lloyd


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

The latest weather info sez the rain predicted for this weekend, should be over by Sunday.

The are a wide variety of gundog breeds represented in the various divisons. This is a stellar oportunity for folks to see them in action in the field and talk to handlers of the various breeds. 

Kudos to SHF and the Committee for making it happen.

NB


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Dan Ross and I went down to scout the property and confirm details with the Wright boys tonight.

Looks like some nice grounds for this years run.

We will be South of 5rd for the trial. The Starting Line for both Courses will be about 100 yards apart. 

Please Park in the Corn Stuble as you head South on the two track.

Thundering Aspens plans to have two Hay Wagons for spectators.

Looking forward to the event.

Fritz


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Fritz and I picked up the grub for Sunday today. I'll be busy on the grill and utilizing my PR skills, can't wait to see everybody back again.

Sounds like good weather for the trial. partly cloudy, high of 53. We have gotten some good rain in the last 24 hours and there is some more in the forecast between now and Sunday. Conditions should be great for the dogs. 

Also...morels are popping. Not sure where I found a 100 or so yesterday, my memory is horrible.


----------



## mudbat2128 (Sep 7, 2004)

Fritz, PM. sent


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Two Changes to Note.

Open Pointing Dog Division.

Justin Somsel has had to remove "Jasper" from the trial due to injury.

George Clayton and "Penny" Brit will be running in Jasper's spot.


Open Flushing Dog Division

9:15am Phil Goethals Labrador "Dogs name is Thunder" Phil called today as the information was not on the form.


More Changes:

The following Brace is being Changed.

8:15am Lanny Leak Willow Flat Coat Retriever
Steve Mench Maggie Labrador - tenative replacement by Bella - Fritz Heller/Jeff Stiebe (dog not eligible for 1st place)

11:40am James Haislip Bear Lab Flush
Steve Mench Moose Lab Flush - replaced by Jones - Fritz Heller 


More Changes.

Don Hockey Fancy Pointer Don has moved Fancy to the bottom of the trial due to comming into season.

Will adjust running order Day of Trial..........


Thanks See you Sunday


----------

